# Removing FRP



## Jess (Jan 26, 2006)

I am doing an auto dealership restroom remodel. The existing wall finish is frp which I need to remove in order to do a ceramic tile wainscot up to 5' and a knockdown drywall texture above to the ceiling. Any secrets to this - heat, chemical, etc? I am trying to avoid skimming the entire wall above the tile line .


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry, and good luck. The adhesives they use on FRP will most likely tear off most of your drywall paper (not to mention chunks of the meat of the board as well). Best bet, plan on removing the drywall and doing it all fresh. I'm guessing you already gave a price for this job, but plan on replacing the drywall. Probably work in you favour. It would be a lot labour to have to float all the walls. Been there and had to go through it in the past. Hope it works out...


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

How about skim coating with 20 min hotmud, to save you a trip? 

Steve Unkie.


----------



## Kevin H (Feb 28, 2006)

In my Exp. it's much faster to cover with 1/4" drywall and retape the whole thing you could also use the 1/4" hardibacker for the tile..just go right over the frp-Kevin


----------



## Briones FRP (Sep 12, 2010)

*Frp*



Jess said:


> I am doing an auto dealership restroom remodel. The existing wall finish is frp which I need to remove in order to do a ceramic tile wainscot up to 5' and a knockdown drywall texture above to the ceiling. Any secrets to this - heat, chemical, etc? I am trying to avoid skimming the entire wall above the tile line .[The removal of FRP panels will definetly leave a damaged surface after removal. Take one corner away and start pulling. The top of the drywall paper may have loose ends and depending on the type of adhesive that was used on the FRP, you could do a light scrape job with a simple 5" inch mudder trowel, or peeled of by hand. The prepared surface could be skim coated and new tile over it. Just removed all small loose edges of left over paper during your prep. another idea is to use tile mastic, and go over the existing FRP after trimming all the trim off with a utility blad and feathering in the top section from 4' aff to 5 ft'. Just nail frp down before cutting out the edge trim...]


----------

